# What's Good for the Goose...



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Are those Aleutian's??


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good shots.


shotgunwill said:


> Are those Aleutian's??


+1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics and discovery. Looks like Cacklings, short neck and very short culmen (beak). Maybe Richardson's. There is some overlap of species. 

Are they from Salt Lake area?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

These are from the Salt Lake area, although I wasn't entirely sure how to classify them myself. There are enough variations in subspecies and even individuals when it comes to geese that it's not always clear cut, but my guess would be Cacklings.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Shark, I gotta tell ya, you can shoot some wildlife!!! That last pic is my fav. Keep it comin'!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

great shots. Love that water.


----------

